# Examples of Rebellious Music?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Music and rebellion have a strong relationship. Think of youth who have embraced certain music as a way of giving the proverbial finger to their parents generation. Rock n' Roll, Punk, Heavy Metal all embrace this, more or less, but what about classical music?

Also, think of social rebellion. Certain songs are identified with social rebellion, such as "¡El pueblo unido, jamás será vencido!" (The People United Will Never Be Defeated)

*Please cite specific examples of music that can be felt or viewed as rebellious.* Does rebellious music have to be raucous?

If Prokofiev would have followed the conventions of the Artur Rubinstein Piano Competition held at the St. Petersburg conservatory, he would have played a prescribed piece by an established master. Instead, he wrote this ebullient, and rebellious work, and managed to get it published just in time for the competition. It is such a bold work that embodies youthful vigor and, to some extent, rebellion:

_"He understood the stakes, both as a composer and performer, when he admitted that he would need to "know it cold" before the expected huge audience. The crowd loved it, even if the critics did not. One claimed Prokofiev "ripe for the straitjacket" while another stated that he lacked the capacity for "novelty" in "the inner depths of his nature" and wondered if the piece even deserved "to be called music." Brutal, to be sure, but the composer's incisive playing won over the audience and in all the ways that mattered to him, won the day." - Utah Symphony Program Notes_​




Jump to 2:30 for the real scare.










A pretty obvious choice:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I came to say Beethoven, especially his 9th for it's empowering nature and defiance of rules of traditional symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Certain Berlin cabaret songs spring to mind, or some of the Kurt Weill, Paul Dessau and Hanns Eisler collaborations with Bertolt Brecht. I guess in these instances it's the words which largely gave the works their respective subversive qualities but they nevertheless needed the right sort of music to accentuate their impact. For example:

Friedrich Hollaender: _Münchhausen_






Hanns Eisler: _Deutsche Sinfonie_


----------

